# Which frosted background?



## Kalum (19 Jan 2019)

With a lot of people using frosted backgrounds I thought it would be useful to have a comparison thread so people know what to buy depending on the look they're going for and good/bad products

I bought this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/DUOFIRE-Privacy-Frosted-Decorative-Adhesive/dp/B00L9QQB0M

And this was the result 



 

This was far to white for my liking and not transparent at all but it went on well and would be good for hiding anything behind it

On the look out for something more transparent


----------



## soggybongo (19 Jan 2019)

going to be frosting my ada 75p tomorrow with some evo wrap bubble free film and will post pics before, during and after.


----------



## Kalum (13 Feb 2019)

@soggybongo how did you get on?


----------



## soggybongo (13 Feb 2019)

Really easy job.


----------



## Kalum (13 Feb 2019)

soggybongo said:


> Really easy job.
> View attachment 121812



Looks great, which one was it from evo wraps?


----------



## soggybongo (13 Feb 2019)

Kalum said:


> Looks great, which one was it from evo wraps?



The bubble free version.


----------



## Fred13 (13 Feb 2019)

soggybongo said:


> The bubble free version.


Could you please give us a photo from the front and a link for the product?


----------



## Kalum (13 Feb 2019)

soggybongo said:


> The bubble free version.



Etched frosted?


----------



## jon32 (14 Feb 2019)

I used https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/White-Fr...int-Glass-Vinyl-/260785809779?var=&hash=item0
bought the anti-bubble version. Went on flawless. It's not very transparent which is what i was after. Here it is on my tank which is now up for sale.


----------



## soggybongo (16 Feb 2019)

Fred13 said:


> Could you please give us a photo from the front and a link for the product?








where I got it from 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Frosted-...var=420409849597&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


this was the first time doing this and was so easy and totally bubble free.


----------



## Kalum (16 Feb 2019)

soggybongo said:


> where I got it from
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Frosted-Window-Film-BUBBLE-FREE-Frost-Etched-Privacy-Glass-Self-Adhesive-Vinyl/121450967669?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=420409849597&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> ...



Like the look of this one so will get it ordered cheers


----------



## soggybongo (16 Feb 2019)

trick is to use loads of soapy water on glass and also on the backing then carefully scrape away the water once applied. the hard bit is keeping it in place whilst you scrape (leave at least an inch on all sides whilst scraping) use old school razor blade as this is thinner and sharper than a Stanley blade to trim. hope this helps mate


----------



## soggybongo (16 Feb 2019)

blades I used to trim. these are like paper thin straight razor blades and a lot sharper than Stanley or craft knife blades.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DERBY-PR...b203a5408:m:mRzvddpC_ZVudr7uLn8WiIA:rk:3:pf:0


----------

